# ищу А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанго



## 12bbboris (9 Июл 2010)

Всем привет. В интернете наткнулся на сборник :
Эстрадные пьесы для баяна (аккордеона). Выпуск 2

Оглавление

* 1. М. Родригес – Л. Пихлаяма. Кумпарсита
* 2. Ж. Перонин. Королева мюзета
* 3. А. Пьяццолла. Аве Мария
* 4. А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанго
* 5. Дж. Керн – В. Ушенин. Дым
* 6. А. Музикини – Р. Гальяно. Песня на счастье
* 7. Р. Дьенс. Небесное танго
* 8. Н. Скляренко. Вальс-Микс
* 9. И. Свинарёв. Дождливый день
* 10. А. Фоссен – Ю. Шахнов. Карусель
=================================

Если у кого есть ноты - А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанго, вышлите мне на 

[email protected]


----------



## ersad (31 Мар 2013)

Если у кого есть ноты - А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанго, вышлите мне на 

[email protected] 

[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Мар 2013)

ersad - отправил весьма приличное


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Апр 2013)

Люди и мне пожалуйста можно? А то по слуху подбираю и по нотам Баян - фортепиано, замотался уже. Если сильно приличное соло баяна плиз на [email protected]


----------



## Pilot (22 Апр 2013)

И можно сюда [email protected]

а может у кого-то есть какие-нибудь из перечисленного списка, если можно... очень признателен))


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Апр 2013)

Отправлено все,что было в наличии Pilot и Dmvlad


----------



## Rinat_Djan (23 Апр 2013)

Будьте добры:

[email protected]

Заранее спасибо


----------



## Dani (23 Апр 2013)

И можно сюда А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанг 
Заранее спасибо.

[email protected]


----------



## kravchenkoi (23 Апр 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## evge78 (23 Апр 2013)

Если можно сюда: [email protected] А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанго.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## shoufen (24 Апр 2013)

Друзья, если можно на почту или Пьяццолла - Гальяно или весь сборник : [email protected]
Заранее благодарен!


----------



## andrianna (24 Апр 2013)

А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанго

[email protected]

Если не слишком затруднит, пожалуйста, было бы здОрово!


----------



## Nikolai Ryskov (24 Апр 2013)

Друзья, если можно на почту или Пьяццолла - Гальяно или весь сборник.
E-mail:[email protected]
Заранее благодарен!


----------



## AKKO MEN (24 Апр 2013)

у кого-нибудь есть из этого сборника М. Родригес – Л. Пихлаяма. Кумпарсита?


----------



## ваня137 (15 Июн 2013)

друзья, будьте добры, киньте сборник, заранее спасибо.
почта [email protected]


----------



## tsyganiymax (15 Июн 2013)

http://www.ushenin.com/books/book12.php
Может скинемся с кем то и купим?


----------



## Bez (15 Июн 2013)

Будьте так добры , отправить ноты на [email protected]
Спасибо !


----------



## IvanWrist (3 Авг 2013)

Будьте добры, скиньте и мне ноты:
[email protected]


----------



## Vladi (7 Авг 2013)

Пожалуйста, и мне ноты:
[email protected]


----------



## Krakatao (7 Авг 2013)

[email protected] =)


----------



## 12bbboris (9 Июл 2010)

Всем привет. В интернете наткнулся на сборник :
Эстрадные пьесы для баяна (аккордеона). Выпуск 2

Оглавление

* 1. М. Родригес – Л. Пихлаяма. Кумпарсита
* 2. Ж. Перонин. Королева мюзета
* 3. А. Пьяццолла. Аве Мария
* 4. А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанго
* 5. Дж. Керн – В. Ушенин. Дым
* 6. А. Музикини – Р. Гальяно. Песня на счастье
* 7. Р. Дьенс. Небесное танго
* 8. Н. Скляренко. Вальс-Микс
* 9. И. Свинарёв. Дождливый день
* 10. А. Фоссен – Ю. Шахнов. Карусель
=================================

Если у кого есть ноты - А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанго, вышлите мне на 

[email protected]


----------



## realboyan (8 Авг 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## Рассвет (24 Авг 2013)

michaelpa[email protected]


----------



## Классик (25 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте. Можно и мне ноты А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанго. e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## ваня137 (25 Авг 2013)

И можно сюда А. Пьяццолла – Р. Гальяно. Либертанго, или весь зборник
Заранее спасибо.
[email protected]


----------



## Consona2012 (25 Авг 2013)

И мне пожалуйста [email protected] 

Спасибо!


----------



## v.magazov (27 Ноя 2013)

[email protected]
Сюда можно?


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Ноя 2013)

V.magazov - Пожалуйста ,(Либертанго) и не только,можно скачать на этом бесплат.ресурсе((( http://www.acordeonisima.com/partituras.php ))


----------



## Тихонов Егор (30 Ноя 2013)

Добрый день! Если не затруднит, можно мне тоже отправить ноты "Libertango" А. Пьяццолы-Р. Гальяно? Отправить можно на почту [email protected]
Зарнее благодарен!


----------



## baro (30 Ноя 2013)

И мне пожалуйста [email protected] or [email protected]

Спасибо!


----------



## mykola.h (1 Янв 2017)

Будьте добры, скиньте и мне ноты: [email protected] СПАСИБО


----------



## isaia (1 Янв 2017)

есть такой сборник


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Янв 2017)

*Tangosophy* album  автор:* Gorka Hermosa*


----------

